# Collectible Guide Now Open! | Updated 3- 28 - 2019



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

Aｖｅｒａｇｅ
Ｃｏｌｌｅｃｔｉｂｌｅ
Ｖａｌｕｅｓ​GUIDE IS OPEN 

Resources. old guide and me and the help of fellow tbters


Format:
         Collectible name
Minimum | Average | Maximum

Uniqueness/Giftable Only Once. Candy cane, motto of flame, tetris grid, Birthstones, fleas, the small mailbox, and other misc. (hoping for help from tbters here!)

Collectible availability


ALL COLLECTIBLES WITH EMPTY RED AND GREEN (MIN AND MAX) VALUES HAVE NO OR FEW SALES

﻿Note: although many items and events say "retired," they may occasionally come back, so don't quote anything from here. This is just a basic overview, and things are more than likely going to change.

Birthstones - Cycles out at the end of the month, with each month having a unique birthstone stocked (unlimited stock)

Cakes
Choco - Restocks
Stale - Retired
Tasty - Always available

Fruits
Apple/Peach/Cherry - Restocks
Orange/Pear - Always available

Plants
Valentine's Roses - Valentine's event
Shroom - Autumn restocks
Shamrock - St. patrick's day (retired)
Pink Carnation - Mother's day event (retired)
Red Carnation - Father's day event (retired)
Cosmos/Pansies/Tulips/Roses/Lillies/Violets - Cycles out after every 2 months, with each cycle having a unique flower type (common purple/red/yellow/white) stocked (unlimited stock)

Letters/Houses - Restocks

Characters
Jack - Halloween event
Pave - Special event
Lobo/Mint - Special event

Easter Eggs
Regular - Easter event (retired)
Classic - Easter event (retired)
Yoshi/Togepi/Waluigi Easter event (retired)
Dark/Candy/Sakura/Pikachu Easter event (retired)
Galaxy/Zen/Kirby/Chao/Poptart Easter event (retired)

Beach Party - Beach party event (retired)

Fair
Feathers - Fair event
Pinwheels - Fair event (retired)
Balloons - Fair event (retired)
Glow Wands - Fair event (retired)

Halloween
Weird Doll - Halloween event (retired)
Candies - Halloween event
Spellectables - Halloween event (retired)

Christmas
Mittens - Christmas event
Coal - Christmas event (retired)
Dolls - Christmas event
Misc.
Small Mailbox - Restocks
Pokeball - Pokemon event (retired)
Party Popper - New year's event (retired)
Toy Hammer - Restocks
Flea - April fools event (retired)


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

ALL COLLECTIBLES WITH EMPTY RED AND GREEN (MIN AND MAX) VALUES HAVE NO OR FEW SALES
Ｂｉｒｔｈｓｔｏｎｅｓ


January Birthstone (Garnet)
99 | 200| 299

February Birthstone (Amethyst)
99|200 | 299

March Birthstone (Aquamarine)
99 | 200 | 299

April Birthstone (Diamond)
99 | 200 | 299

May Birthstone (Emerald)
99 | 200 | 299

June Birthstone (Pearl)
99 | 200 | 299

July Birthstone (Ruby)
99 |200| 299

August Birthstone (Peridot)
99 | 200 | 299

September Birthstone (Sapphire)
99| 200 | 299

October Birthstone (Opal)
99| 200 | 299

November Birthstone (Topaz)
99 | 200 | 299

December Birthstone (Turquoise)
99| 200 | 299

﻿Ｃａｋｅｓ

Chocolate Cake
500| 550 | 600	

Cake
150| 170 | 220

Tasty Cake
1| 5 | 10

﻿Ｆｒｕｉｔｓ




Apple (Fruit)
600 | 700 | -	




Peach (Fruit)
- | 600 | -	




Cherry (Fruit)
100 |120| 150




Orange (Fruit)
14 | 20 | 25




Pear (Fruit)
7 | 10 | 14

- - - Post Merge - - -

TAKE THE COMMON FLOWER PRICES WITH A GRAIN OF SALT, SINCE THEY ALL WERE INFINITE STOCK AND FOR THE SAME PRICE

Ｐｌａｎｔｓ





Famous Mushroom
168 | 200 | 225





Spring Shamrock
127 | 180 | 200




Kaleidoclover
1000 | 2500 | 3500 - still need info on this!




Mother's Day Carnation
225 | 250 | 275 




Father's Day Carnation
106 | 125 | 150




Red Cosmo
7 | 15 | 20




Yellow Cosmo
7 | 15 | 20 




White Cosmo
7 | 15 | 20




Red Pansy
7 | 15 | 20




Yellow Pansy
7 | 15 | 20




White Pans
7 | 15 | 20




Red Tulip
7 | 15 | 20




Yellow Tulip
7 | 15 | 20




White Tulip
7 | 15 | 20




Red Rose
7 | 15 | 20




Yellow Rose
7 | 15 | 20




White Rose
7 | 15 | 20




Red Lily
7 | 15 | 20
img]https://i.imgur.com/r9nMJhB.png[/img]	
Yellow Lily
7 | 15 | 20




White Lily
7 | 15 | 20




Purple Violet
7 | 15 | 20




White Violet
7 | 15 | 20 




Yellow Violet
7 | 15 | 20 




Pink Rose
200 | 250 | 300 




Pink Tulip
220 | 270 | 330
Ｌｅｔｔｅｒｓ/Ｈｏｕｓｅｓ




ど
350 | 592 | 675




う
1300 | 1300 | 1300




ぶ
2000 | 2550 | 3100




つ
- | 5750 | -	




の
- | 12000 | -	




森
2800 | 3970 | 4050

Ｃｈａｒａｃｔｅｒｓ




Jack
300 | 325 | 450




Pav?
120 | 175 | 200




Lobo
150 | 200 | 270




Mint
180 | 200 | 250




Leif
150 | 200 | 250




Coco
180 | 200 | 220




Lucky
180 | 215 | 240




Ruby
200 | 220 | 250




 Isabelle
170 | 200 | 300


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

Ｈａｌｌｏｗｅｅn

Weird Doll
- | - | -
- Heyden (active)
- Jacob (active)
- The Pennifer (active)
- Tina (active)(staff)
- Blizzard (inactive - I think?)
- Zulehan (inactive)
- Trakker (inactive)
- Sockhead (inactive)(sage I think?)
- twinkinator (inactive)
- Jake (inactive)(sage)
- Jennifer (inactive)(sage)   there also may be more out there that we dont know about!




Blue Candy
50 | 90 | 150




Green Candy
30 | 70 | 100 




Red Candy
5 | 15 | 25




Yellow Candy
15 | 25 | 30




Purple Candy
200 | 400 | 500




Orange candy
350 | 400 | 666




Pumpkin Cupcake
100 | 125 | 200 




Voodoo Doll
100 | 130 | 140




Ancient Candle
100 | 110| 130




Purple Bat Potion
250 | 300 | 350
﻿Ｃｈｒｉｓｔｍａｓ




Lump of Coal
- | 400 | -	




Timmy Christmas Doll
100 | 170 | 190




Kapp'n Christmas Doll
140 | 160 | 190




Jingle Christmas Doll
150 | 170 | 190 




Winter Mittens
1 | 15 | 17
﻿
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Christmas candy!
- | 175 | -




Jingle
300| 350 | -

﻿Ｍｉｓｃ．




Pok?ball
19000 | 19000 | 19000 




Party Popper
5000 | 7000 | 9000




Toy Hammer
3500 | 4500 | -




Flea
30 | 84| 122

- - - Post Merge - - -

New Collectibles!




Pink Hybrid Cosmos
70 | 150 | 200




Blue Hybrid Pansy
170 | 200 |250




Blue Hybrid Rose
400 | 450 | 500




Pink Hybrid Lily
170 | 200 | 250




Blue Hybrid Violet
200 | 220 | 270




Moon Ball 
2000 | 3000 | 4000




Love Ball 
2000 | 3000 | 4100

- - - Post Merge - - -

i Have no info about all the new feathers and stuff so that would be great if somone could pm me or post here once its done!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK the Guide is know open!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

Ｅａｓｔｅｒ

Classic Easter Egg
550 | 1275 | -	




Easter Egg
175 | 225 | 250




Yoshi Easter Egg
800 | 1000 | 1500




Togepi Easter Egg
1500 | 2700 | 3500 




Waluigi Easter Egg
475 | 567| 600 




Pikachu Easter Egg
300 | 440 | 650




Sakura Easter Egg
435 | 550 | 600 




Candy Easter Egg
650 | 667 | 700 




Dark Easter Egg
3000 | 4000 | 5500




Poptart Easter Egg
150 | 375 | 500




Kirby Easter Egg
700 | 900 | 1000 




Chao Easter Egg
600 | 813 | 1000




Zen Easter Egg
2000 | 2750 | 3500 




Galaxy Easter Egg
5800 | 7433 | 8500




Eevee Easter Egg
- | 600 | -




Leaf Ticket Easter Egg
- | 510 | -




Frost Easter Egg
1300 | 1500 | 1750




Disco Ball Easter Egg
4500 | 5000 | 5500




Aurora Easter Egg
- | 1500 | -

ＴＢＴ Ｂｅａｃｈ Ｐａｒｔｙ




Ice Cream Swirl (TBT Beach Party)
500 | 700 | 850 




Popsicle (TBT Beach Party)
1000 | 1200 | 2000

﻿ＴＢＴ Ｆａｉｒ




Red Feather
1000 | 1300 | 2000 




Yellow Feather
1200 | 1700 | 2000




Green Feather
1200 | 1250 | 1500




Blue Feather
800 | 1000 | 1150 




Purple Feather
- | 8250 | -	




Pink Feather
- | 10000 | -




White Feather
- | 11250 | -	




Black Feather
- | 25300 | -




Final Boss Feather
- | 20000 | -




Invader
- |1000| -




Goomba
500| 600 |700




Pinky
- | 2000 | -




Hot Feather
1300 | 1400 | - 




Glam Feather
- | 3000 | -




Fresh Feather
- | 1300 | -




Cool Feather
- | 1500 | -




Sweet Feather
- | 5200 | -




Rad Feather
- | 5000 | -




Fair Pinwheel
13000 | 17000 | 21000 




Green Balloon
1800 | 2350 | 2700




Blue Balloon
1700| 2200 | 2500




Heart Glow Wand
- | 6500 | -	




Flower Glow Wand
- | 3000 | -	




Star Glow Wand
5200|8000| 9000


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi buddy!  This is a wonderful guide.  You might want to fix that title though. The word you're looking for is "now"


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi buddy!  This is a wonderful guide.  You might want to fix that title though. The word you're looking for is "now"



oh okay i was kinda thinking that, Thank You!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't see the orange candy on here. I was gonna mention I just bought one off of hetsu for 400 tbt recently 

Also thank you so much for keeping this up to date!!!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't see the orange candy on here. I was gonna mention I just bought one off of hetsu for 400 tbt recently
> 
> Also thank you so much for keeping this up to date!!!



oh i totally forgot about the orange candy ill put that on there thanks for the info!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2018)

Needs:

- Christmas Candy
- Purple Bat Potion
- New Feathers (Final Boss, Rad, Sweet, Glam, Cool, Fresh, and Hot)
- Tetris Collectibles (Pinky, Goomba, Invader)
- Easter's Eggs 2018 (Not on the Wiki yet, list can be found on Bulletin Board.)

Status Updates:

- Isabelle, Lucky, Ruby and Coco added to characters section.
- 2017's Eggs marked as retired.
- glow wands marked as retired.
- differentiation of old feathers and new feathers in fair section.
- flea marked as retired
- x-mas dolls are no longer retired, but coal is.

Looking forward to how far this post comes! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

- Bought a Love Ball for 70
- Bought a Blue Feather for 800.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

This is very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 6, 2018)

This is super helpful! Thank you for compiling all of this! I'd be happy to help if I can. Thanks again!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Needs:
> 
> - Christmas Candy
> - Purple Bat Potion
> ...



okay ill be changing this soon! thank you very much for all the help!


----------



## hamster (Dec 6, 2018)

Ty


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2018)

- Christmas candy should be with X-mas items.

- Golden egg is untradable.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> - Christmas candy should be with X-mas items.
> 
> - Golden egg is untradable.



okay will update that know!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 6, 2018)

I just realized that I have a Blue Candy but I'm not sure if it's a Halloween Candy. I didn't see it listed in the Halloween Section nor did I see it in any other section. I could have just missed it in the other sections though. I'm sorry I'm not sure if it's for Halloween or not. Hopefully someone can let us know. Thank you!

*Edit:* Oopsie! The Blue Candy is under Halloween. I didn't see it right under the Weird Doll. I was looking in the group of Candy. Thank you, MasterM64, for letting me know it was for Halloween! I was able to go back and that's when I found it.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you for making this Wildtown, I already adjusted my prices at PARADISE Collectibles accordingly! 



Valzed said:


> I just realized that I have a Blue Candy but I'm not sure if it's a Halloween Candy. I didn't see it listed in the Halloween Section nor did I see it in any other section. I could have just missed it in the other sections though. I'm sorry I'm not sure if it's for Halloween or not. Hopefully someone can let us know. Thank you!



Blue Candy is a Halloween collectible my friend!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2018)

*Valzed *
Seems like you got it in one of the Christmas raffles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

I bought my Aurora Easter Egg for 1,500 TBT by the way.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 6, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Valzed *
> Seems like you got it in one of the Christmas raffles!



Where do you see that Snow? The Blue Candy she has appears to have been given to her by someone in 2014.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 6, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Where do you see that Snow? The Blue Candy she has appears to have been given to her by someone in 2014.



I hate to admit this because it makes me feel old and like I'm having a senior moment but I don't actually remember where I got the Blue Candy from. I wasn't a forum member in 2014 so I know that's not when I received it.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 6, 2018)

Valzed said:


> I hate to admit this because it makes me feel old and like I'm having a senior moment but I don't actually remember where I got the Blue Candy from. I wasn't a forum member in 2014 so I know that's not when I received it.



I forgot (had a brain fart) the "receive date" actually is not when you specifically got it, I apologize! lol


----------



## rianne (Dec 6, 2018)

Valzed said:


> I hate to admit this because it makes me feel old and like I'm having a senior moment but I don't actually remember where I got the Blue Candy from. I wasn't a forum member in 2014 so I know that's not when I received it.



No worries, Val. You got it from a giveaway hosted by *Damniel*. :3


----------



## Valzed (Dec 6, 2018)

Valzed said:


> I hate to admit this because it makes me feel old and like I'm having a senior moment but I don't actually remember where I got the Blue Candy from. I wasn't a forum member in 2014 so I know that's not when I received it.



Edit - Aha! I remembered that I bought it in November of this year. It was before Thanksgiving and I was super busy so it slipped my mind for a moment. (Ha! I'm not old! Well... not that old at least.)

Edit x 2: rianne is right! Dang it -  my memory is slipping.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2018)

*MasterM64 *
Could of sworn they had it equipped a bit ago, anyway, I had mistaken 10 as 12 somehow month-wise haha.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 6, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *MasterM64 *
> Could of sworn they had it equipped a bit ago, anyway, I had mistaken 10 as 12 somehow month-wise haha.



lol It's all good Snow!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh yeah, Zane bought a Disco Ball Easter Egg for 5,000 TBT and Chibi.Hoshi bought one for 5,500 TBT.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 6, 2018)

Just wanted to report that Honeyaura just bought a Purple Candy from my shop for 350 TBT!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

For Halloween you’re missing the Purple Bat Potion, not sure of the average selling price though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also for Fair collectibles you’re missing the Final Boss Feather, the only sale of which I can think of is Sheila who bought hers for 20k.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> For Halloween you’re missing the Purple Bat Potion, not sure of the average selling price though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also for Fair collectibles you’re missing the Final Boss Feather, the only sale of which I can think of is Sheila who bought hers for 20k.



thanks again now updated!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

... i think i messed up i can only put 15 images per page... so if anybody knows anything i can do then plz say!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> ... i think i messed up i can only put 15 images per page... so if anybody knows anything i can do then plz say!



Oof friend what you need to do is use Imgur to host all the collectible images and then post the urls with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at each end.  Give me a second and I'll upload the images here for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It might take awhile but it'll save you time and TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2018)

Ok.  These should be all of the current tradeable collectibles, but if I missed a couple let me know and I'll add them.

https://imgur.com/a/3WRcsJU


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

oh wow thank you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2018)

You're welcome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also remember to put the "/" inside the second img bracket like this [/img]


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also remember to put the "/" inside the second img bracket like this [/img]



can you see them? ive only done one page so far just checking of they look alright


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> can you see them? ive only done one page so far just checking of they look alright



Yup, looks like you fixed it!  Keep going, you're doing great. c:


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

Okay thnx to ThatOneMarshalFangirl the pictures are all done!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice!  The Christmas Candy isn’t tradeable.  I also sold my Fresh Feather for 1,300 TBT a long time ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would just remove the untradeable collectibles (Gold Easter Egg, Moon Glow Wand, Green Fair Pinwheel, Tetris Grid, Christmas Candy)


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nice!  The Christmas Candy isn’t tradeable.  I also sold my Fresh Feather for 1,300 TBT a long time ago.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I would just remove the untradeable collectibles (Gold Easter Egg, Moon Glow Wand, Green Fair Pinwheel, Tetris Grid, Christmas Candy)



okay updated the guide!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2018)

It would be great if this were stickied... stuck... made a permanent thread at the top of this forum. Does anyone know where to go to suggest that? I'll suggest it once I find out where to do it. Thanks!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

Valzed said:


> It would be great if this were stickied... stuck... made a permanent thread at the top of this forum. Does anyone know where to go to suggest that? I'll suggest it once I find out where to do it. Thanks!



yah that would be cool, i honestly have no idea how, ask an admin/mod maybe?


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> yah that would be cool, i honestly have no idea how, ask an admin/mod maybe?



I promise I'll find out & suggest it. I would hate for this to get lost among the normal threads.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

Valzed said:


> I promise I'll find out & suggest it. I would hate for this to get lost among the normal threads.



oh thank you very much^^


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> oh thank you very much^^



No, thank you for putting this all together! 

I searched for "sticky" in "The Information Desk: Ask questions about the site here!" and someone had asked about requesting a thread be made a sticky. The person who replied said to "Report the First Post in the thread and suggest it be made a sticky." I just did that & I wanted to let you know in case you get a notification saying I reported this thread you'll know why. It also said that the staff would review the suggestion but there wasn't a guarantee that the thread would be made a sticky. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it is though!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

Valzed said:


> No, thank you for putting this all together!
> 
> I searched for "sticky" in "The Information Desk: Ask questions about the site here!" and someone had asked about requesting a thread be made a sticky. The person who replied said to "Report the First Post in the thread and suggest it be made a sticky." I just did that & I wanted to let you know in case you get a notification saying I reported this thread you'll know why. It also said that the staff would review the suggestion but there wasn't a guarantee that the thread would be made a sticky. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it is though!



oh okay thank you again!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> oh okay thank you again!



My pleasure! Thank you!!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2018)

i'm not a mod but there was a long standing 'discussion' about making the collectable threads stickied for such a long time but it was always rejected because they didn't want users to think it was a definitive 'official' guide on the price of collectables and it would influence things a bit too much. just a heads up because people were asking for months and months and got nowhere, it's nice having a guide though

ps i will trade all my collectables for a star wand hmu


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2018)

mogyay said:


> i'm not a mod but there was a long standing 'discussion' about making the collectable threads stickied for such a long time but it was always rejected because they didn't want users to think it was a definitive 'official' guide on the price of collectables and it would influence things a bit too much. just a heads up because people were asking for months and months and got nowhere, it's nice having a guide though
> 
> ps i will trade all my collectables for a star wand hmu



oh okay thank you

me too!


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 8, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> Ｈａｌｌｏｗｅｅn
> View attachment 222251
> Weird Doll
> - | - | -	ONLY 2 I KNOW OF AND BOTH THE OWNERS ARE JAKE, AND JACOB!
> ...



Re: Weird Doll ... now you know of three owners ... I posted this picture in my Art thread too 
It was an incredible surprise gift from PrayingMantis10 ... my dear pal 


Spoiler: How The Pennifer Acquired Weird Doll


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 8, 2018)

The Pennifer said:


> Re: Weird Doll ... now you know of three owners ... I posted this picture in my Art thread too
> It was an incredible surprise gift from PrayingMantis10 ... my dear pal
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How The Pennifer Acquired Weird Doll



*Gasps* wow! ill update it know


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey Wildtown, I just wanted to report that I bought a Peach for 600 and a Famous Mushroom for 200 to for my lineup (just missing a 2017 Cherry to finish it _[I am willing to pay a premium for one to whoever is willing to sell theirs and I also can trade my other cherry for it in exchange + extra]_)!  Additionally, I was able to sell a Lump of Coal for 400 and a Pumpkin Cupcake for 125!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 9, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey Wildtown, I just wanted to report that I bought a Peach for 600 and a Famous Mushroom for 200 to for my lineup (just missing a 2017 Cherry to finish it _[I am willing to pay a premium for one to whoever is willing to sell theirs and I also can trade my other cherry for it in exchange + extra]_)!  Additionally, I was able to sell a Lump of Coal for 400 and a Pumpkin Cupcake for 125!



ok thank you updated know


----------



## lizardon (Dec 9, 2018)

All collectibles are so cheap now, at least dropped 2-4 times compare to few years ago... Not going to sell anything..


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 10, 2018)

lizardon said:


> All collectibles are so cheap now, at least dropped 2-4 times compare to few years ago... Not going to sell anything..



yes that has definitely happened XD


----------



## cornimer (Dec 10, 2018)

I just learned that a collectible guide exists again, this is amazing bless you Wildtown


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2018)

Just letting you know, the blue rose is now 500 TBT.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 10, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just letting you know, the blue rose is now 500 TBT.



I was just about to report it, but you beat me to it my friend! xD


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 11, 2018)

I am not sure if I reported this yet, but I wanted to report that I sold 2 purple candies in my shop a couple weeks back (I think?) for 400 TBT each!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 11, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> I am not sure if I reported this yet, but I wanted to report that I sold 2 purple candies in my shop a couple weeks back (I think?) for 400 TBT each!



yep i think you did! but ill check anyway!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 11, 2018)

i sold an eevee easter egg for 500 tbt a couple of months ago. hope that helps with some info


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 11, 2018)

zorn said:


> i sold an eevee easter egg for 500 tbt a couple of months ago. hope that helps with some info



okay thank you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

Ah, might wanna remove the Small Mailbox as well, since that's also nontradeable.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 11, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ah, might wanna remove the Small Mailbox as well, since that's also nontradeable.



okay, it might still put it as attached image though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> okay, it might still put it as attached image though



That's alright, I don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks so much for this handy guide! I missed having one around!

I'll come back to help fill in some blanks later when I come back from work. =v=


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 12, 2018)

Chicha said:


> Thanks so much for this handy guide! I missed having one around!
> 
> I'll come back to help fill in some blanks later when I come back from work. =v=



okay thank you!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey my friend, I just wanted to report for the last 2-3 days of sales that I technically sold a Love Ball for 2500 TBT (Got 2000 TBT + Chocolate Cake that I am selling to Alolan_Apples [that he will be buying for 500 TBT])!  I also sold a Lucky for 215 TBT, Red Tulips for 15 TBT each, Red Candy for 20 TBT, Mint for 200 TBT, Winter Mittens for 15 TBT each, Blue Candy for 90 TBT, and Mother's Day Carnation for 250 TBT! 

Additionally, xSuperMario64x sold a Love Ball to Kammm for 2000 TBT!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 13, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey my friend, I just wanted to report for the last 2-3 days of sales that I technically sold a Love Ball for 2500 TBT (Got 2000 TBT + Chocolate Cake that I am selling to Alolan_Apples [that he will be buying for 500 TBT])!  I also sold a Lucky for 215 TBT, Red Tulips for 15 TBT each, Red Candy for 20 TBT, Mint for 200 TBT, Winter Mittens for 15 TBT each, Blue Candy for 90 TBT, and Mother's Day Carnation for 250 TBT!
> 
> Additionally, xSuperMario64x sold a Love Ball to Kammm for 2000 TBT!



Okay thanks again! added this


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey my friend, I just wanted to report that I sold both of my Sakura Easter Eggs for 550 TBT each!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey my friend, I just wanted to report that I sold a retire/“Stale” Cake for 150 TBT!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey my friend, even though I wasn't planning on triple posting xD, I wanted to report that I technically bought a Popsicle collectible for 2000 TBT to pair with my Ice Cream Swirl!


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2018)

Could I suggest adding a post icon to this thread? It just makes it way easier to identify among all the other threads in the marketplace.

They're the little icons you see in front of thread names, to add one just edit the first post and hit "go advanced" and scroll down to select one.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 18, 2018)

gyro said:


> Could I suggest adding a post icon to this thread? It just makes it way easier to identify among all the other threads in the marketplace.
> 
> They're the little icons you see in front of thread names, to add one just edit the first post and hit "go advanced" and scroll down to select one.



a prefix? what would be a good one none of them match what this is!


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> a prefix? what would be a good one none of them match what this is!



Not a prefix, i'm talking about these little icons:







they're below the first post of the thread when you edit it in advanced mode. Previous collectible guides had them which made them stand out a little more.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 18, 2018)

gyro said:


> Not a prefix, i'm talking about these little icons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh okay i found it! thanks, sorry but im more or less newer to this site!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 18, 2018)

Bought two Easter Eggs from MasterM64 for 176 TBT each.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 18, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Bought two Easter Eggs from MasterM64 for 176 TBT each.



okay thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2018)

Also info regarding Pinky, I believe I bought mine for 2000 tbt!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Also info regarding Pinky, I believe I bought mine for 2000 tbt!



okay ill update it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 20, 2018)

Christmas Candies are tradeable now, so you can add it back on the list.  I updated my Imgur link so it includes the image.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 20, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Christmas Candies are tradeable now, so you can add it back on the list.  I updated my Imgur link so it includes the image.



okay will do!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hey my friend, I just wanted to report that I sold a Apple for 600 in my shop!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 20, 2018)

The entry for the Moon Ball is messed up, it's missing a [. c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2018)

Also I'm pretty sure th user Feraligatr (I think that's their username) sold their pokeball collectible a while back for 500 tbt! I can try to find the thread for proof.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 20, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Also I'm pretty sure th user Feraligatr (I think that's their username) sold their pokeball collectible a while back for 500 tbt! I can try to find the thread for proof.



Not sure what they were thinking on that one, regular Pokeballs are worth way more than that!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 20, 2018)

okay changed everything!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2018)

Bought Jingle for 350.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 22, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Bought Jingle for 350.



yep added it btw thank you for posting / making that amazing wiki page!!! its a big help with the pictures!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2018)

No problem. 
I didn't start it, it's mostly by oath2order. I've just added most of the things that were missing/out of date.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 22, 2018)

Lol your Jingle image is enormous.  I added the normal image to my Imgur album.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 22, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol your Jingle image is enormous.  I added the normal image to my Imgur album.



is it really?? on my end it looks fine! but i trust u and will change it thank you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 22, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> is it really?? on my end it looks fine! but i trust u and will change it thank you!



Looks perfect now!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 22, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Looks perfect now!



okay thank you!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey my friend, I was just wanting to report that I sold my Toy Hammer for 3500 TBT!


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 27, 2018)

Sold Jingle for 300 TBT and four red candies for 10 TBT each.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 27, 2018)

For what its worth, I believe the hot and cool feather go for about 1K to 1.2K

Fresh was more rare than the other two, so 1300 to 1500 is right

Glam was next and took more to get in the fair around 2K to 2.2K after the fair

Rad and Sweet technically had the same rarity, however everyone wanted sweet feathers and rad was probably the least wanted of the bunch. Rad probably sold for 1.5K - 2K the last I saw

Sweet on the other hand would go for like 3-3.2K because literally people were losing their mind for it

Final boss was like the black and white feathers being super super rare and not many being out there, so yeah it goes to the god level tier of collectibles that sell for crazy amounts of bells

hope that helps, if anyone agrees or disagrees please let me know


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> Final boss was like the black and white feathers being super super rare and not many being out there, so yeah it goes to the god level tier of collectibles that sell for crazy amounts of bells



Yeah it turns out shiny Diancie/shiny Milotic were more valuable to Sheila than her Final Boss Feather so guess who has hers now XD


----------



## pandapples (Dec 28, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> For what its worth, I believe the hot and cool feather go for about 1K to 1.2K
> 
> Fresh was more rare than the other two, so 1300 to 1500 is right
> 
> ...



here are some trades I recorded, but I probably missed a lot. wasn't really keeping up or that active at the time.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 28, 2018)

pandapples said:


> here are some trades I recorded, but I probably missed a lot. wasn't really keeping up or that active at the time.



yeah my prices are probably what they would conceivably go for now since the market is slowwww


----------



## Chicha (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm back with some data! 

*Bought:*
- Star Glow Wand from The Pennifer for 5,200 TBT via auction
- Star Glow Wand from Sheila for 8,500 TBT
- Jack from riversong110 for 400 TBT
- Hot Feather from Monkey D Luffy for 1,400 TBT

*Sold:*
- Eevee Easter Egg to Alolan Apples for 600 TBT via auction
- Leaf Ticket Easter Egg to RedTropicalFish for 510 TBT via auction
- Heart Glow Wand to Sholee for 6,500 TBT via auction

*Trades:*
- Traded my Sweet Feather for Monkey D Luffy's Star Glow Wand

Some of these may be a little old but I'm sure they may help.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 28, 2018)

Chicha said:


> I'm back with some data!
> 
> *Bought:*
> - Star Glow Wand from The Pennifer for 5,200 TBT via auction
> ...



thank you very much!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2018)

Bought a Dark Easter Egg for 3,000.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 29, 2018)

Quick note about the weird doll:

I saw you had a little bit of info about it on the guide so I just wanted to add a little 2 cents that I know about it. 
All the people who own a weird doll include:

- myself (active)
- The Pennifer (active)
- Tina (active)(staff)
- Blizzard (inactive - I think?)
- Zulehan (inactive)
- Trakker (inactive)
- Sockhead (inactive)(sage I think?)
- twinkinator (inactive)
- Jake (inactive)(sage)
- Jennifer (inactive)(sage)

so there are 3 active members with a weird doll, but at least 10 dolls out there. Some might be hidden with members but those are the only one's I am aware of

I feel like it makes sense that only 10 were originally released halloween 2012, but I am fairly sure Oblivia purchased a weird doll in 2015 or 2016, which was then gifted to Tina (again, I am not positive because I've never asked), so that's only 9 from 2012 that I know of. Maybe one is still hidden out there...... 

.....spooky......


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2018)

*Jacob* 
Dang, I knew they were omega rare, but ten in existence? That's wild.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 29, 2018)

I sold a red feather for 1000 TBT.


----------



## Flare (Dec 29, 2018)

Bought a Chocolate Cake for 500 TBT.


----------



## nanpan (Dec 29, 2018)

I sold a pink Cosmo for 70 TBT!


----------



## Chicha (Jan 3, 2019)

Gonna bump this up!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey my friend, since my shop is currently having a sale at the moment, I don't think most of the values of what I sold recently are truly reflective of the market's real solid values, but I did want to report one noteworthy transaction since it is a needed data point: the Classic Easter Egg I recently sold!  I just wanted to let you know that I sold Vampnessa a Classic Easter Egg for 1275 TBT!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 3, 2019)

I can confirm, the Flower Wand has a price of 3,000 TBT.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2019)

I sold an invader for 1k!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

I sold my Hot Feather for 1.3k


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Here are my recent purchases:

Cool Feather - 1539 tbt

Shamrock - 127 tbt

Red Tulip - 20 tbt

Father's Day Carnation - 106 tbt

Chao Egg - 600 tbt

Sakura Egg - ~435 tbt (I believe)

Cherry - ~150 tbt (I believe)


I need to stop spending all my tbt lollll


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey my friend, I just wanted to report the following:

Sold another Classic Easter Egg for 1275 during my New Year Sale, bought my Hot Feather from ThatOneMarshalFangirl for 1300 TBT, and just bought a Goomba from Vampnessa for 600!  I also technically bought my Rad Feather for 5000 TBT!


----------



## nanpan (Jan 9, 2019)

bought a love ball for 4,000 TBT

bought 2 toy hammers for 4,500 TBT each

sold a moon ball for 4,100 TBT


----------



## cornimer (Jan 9, 2019)

nanpan said:


> bought a love ball for 4,000 TBT
> 
> bought 2 toy hammers for 4,500 TBT each
> 
> sold a moon ball for 4,100 TBT



Omk you finally got a love ball congrats, and nice lineup!


----------



## nanpan (Jan 9, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Omk you finally got a love ball congrats, and nice lineup!



yessss I did I'm so happy to be done with my lineup LOL, thank you sooo much <3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 9, 2019)

*Here's a bunch of data that I've never posted:*
- sold Lobo for 150 tbt
- sold blue hybrid pansy for 150 tbt
- sold Pave for 125 tbt
- sold pink hybrid cosmos for 120 tbt
(although keep in mind most of these ^ above were sold mid-2018 when the site and marketplace were pretty dead!!)
- sold ancient candle for 70 tbt
- sold moon ball for 2.15k tbt
- bought waluigi egg for 475 tbt
- bought cyan house for 200 tbt (I think?)
- bought sapphire for 225 tbt
- bought amethyst for 200 tbt
- bought choco cake for 500 tbt
- bought 2 cakes for 100 tbt each
- bought ice cream swirl for 450 tbt
- bought shamrock for 150 tbt

I think that's it


----------



## cornimer (Jan 9, 2019)

Sold goomba for 600 today


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 9, 2019)

The Pennifer sold her Cool Feather for 1.5k I believe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also mogyay bought a Star Glow Wand for 10k


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2019)

Bought a Toy Hammer for 4.5k, making it the most expensive collectible I've ever purchased...


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 15, 2019)

sold party popper for 9k


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

Bump this from the dead


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 22, 2019)

idk if this is gonna help bc all this data is from 2017 so take them with a grain of salt,,
I sold 2 fresh feathers before, one for 1.2k and another for 1.3k
I also sold 1 glam feather for 3k
and bought a sweet feather for 5.2k

just thought it would be useful to put something there for the meantime, if it helps. nice guide by the way, I missed seeing collectible guides lol.


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 22, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> idk if this is gonna help bc all this data is from 2017 so take them with a grain of salt,,
> I sold 2 fresh feathers before, one for 1.2k and another for 1.3k
> I also sold 1 glam feather for 3k
> and bought a sweet feather for 5.2k
> ...



oh thanks! yah these numbers are actually seem pretty close to recent sales!


----------



## Zane (Jan 22, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> and bought a sweet feather for 5.2k.



ahh I thought I remembered the sweet feathers selling for around 5k! I saw a few posts saying they're valued at the same price as the Rad feather but I was pretty sure Sweet was going for more. p:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2019)

Zane said:


> ahh I thought I remembered the sweet feathers selling for around 5k! I saw a few posts saying they're valued at the same price as the Rad feather but I was pretty sure Sweet was going for more. p:



The Sweet Feathers aren't all that expensive.  They're just hard to find.


----------



## Zane (Jan 22, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Sweet Feathers aren't all that expensive.  They're just hard to find.



I just don't remember seeing one sell for less than that


----------



## Heyden (Jan 22, 2019)

I sold a sweet feather for like 6k in 2017 but I def think they’re one of the more expensive feathers and are probably worth more nowadays cos they look nice and no one wants to sell. Rad/Final boss are rarer but like no one really desires them cos they’re not the pastel aesthetic everyone loves tbh.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 22, 2019)

Heyden said:


> I sold a sweet feather for like 6k in 2017 but I def think they?re one of the more expensive feathers and are probably worth more nowadays cos they look nice and no one wants to sell. Rad/Final boss are rarer but like no one really desires them cos they?re not the pastel aesthetic everyone loves tbh.



I am honestly quite fine with the Rad Feather being lesser in value because that means I was able to acquire a very rare collectible that only has 22-24 in total existence for an affordable price!  Plus, if the economy picks up and new people come along that want to collect every collectible, that would mean my investment into the Rad Feather would be worth it and save me TBT!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 23, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Sweet Feathers aren't all that expensive.  They're just hard to find.



I think what made them expensive was the fact that they're hard to find for sale. I believe during the fair a lot were after the sweet feathers. I personally didn't catch one so I traded my tokens for other feathers then used the tbt I had earned to buy a sweet feather off of someone else. So basically my sweet feather cost 2 fresh feathers and a glam feather, which is way more in value when you translate them to their original token value.

Basically, I agree with Heyden.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey my friend, I just realized that I forgot to report something! I recently sold a Mori to hamster for 2800 TBT!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 21, 2019)

bump, i still have to add the new pink collectibles will be doing that momentarily! 

EDIT nvm cant find pictures of them...


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 24, 2019)

How much is the dark candy?


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 24, 2019)

Bluebellie said:


> How much is the dark candy?


I guess there is no price for the Dark Candy since it's one of those collectibles which you can't give
to someone else.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 24, 2019)

Aww how unfortunate 
I really wanted it *sigh*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2019)

Sold the Pok?ball for 9,000 TBT. I think that is a reasonable price for the rare Pok?ball.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 2, 2019)

not sure if thats helps but here:
sold a kirby egg for 1k 
bought a moon ball for 3,2k
bought an orange candy for 450


----------



## cornimer (Mar 3, 2019)

It looks like there's been a whole bunch of sales in the past few days, if you have time Wildtown it would be great to get an update on this thread so its more accurate! 

I for one sold a pink lily, tulip and cosmos for 125 each, sold a Mother's Day Carnation for 200, bought a yoshi egg for 1.5k and a leaf ticket egg for 300!


----------



## Nougat (Mar 3, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> It looks like there's been a whole bunch of sales in the past few days, if you have time Wildtown it would be great to get an update on this thread so its more accurate!
> 
> I for one sold a pink lily, tulip and cosmos for 125 each, sold a Mother's Day Carnation for 200, bought a yoshi egg for 1.5k and a leaf ticket egg for 300!



Off topic but I love your new lineup! It worked out really well


----------



## cornimer (Mar 3, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Off topic but I love your new lineup! It worked out really well



Thank you!!!  I'm very happy with it. Yours is adorable too


----------



## Nougat (Mar 3, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Thank you!!!  I'm very happy with it. Yours is adorable too



Thank you! They look so perfect together  I'm really happy with it. Thanks again for the gift <3 

Looking forward what the next events bring, so I can maybe add a second row later


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 3, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> It looks like there's been a whole bunch of sales in the past few days, if you have time Wildtown it would be great to get an update on this thread so its more accurate!
> 
> I for one sold a pink lily, tulip and cosmos for 125 each, sold a Mother's Day Carnation for 200, bought a yoshi egg for 1.5k and a leaf ticket egg for 300!



yeah, so sorry it hasnt been full updated (with school ect..) i will try to update it soon!!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 10, 2019)

bought
peach for 500
apple for 500
cake for 150

sold:
Blue Hybrid Violet for 200
Famous Mushroom for 350


----------



## seliph (Mar 18, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> bump, i still have to add the new pink collectibles will be doing that momentarily!
> 
> EDIT nvm cant find pictures of them...



I have three in my sidebar if you wanna grab the images


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2019)

gyro said:


> I have three in my sidebar if you wanna grab the images



okay thanks, could you check if they look okay?


----------



## seliph (Mar 18, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> okay thanks, could you check if they look okay?



Your pink lily section has the pink tulip image, and there is no pink tulip section (although Im not sure if that's just because you don't have the info or not)

Pink rose looks fine though!


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2019)

gyro said:


> Your pink lily section has the pink tulip image, and there is no pink tulip section (although Im not sure if that's just because you don't have the info or not)
> 
> Pink rose looks fine though!



yes my bad, i changed it, Thanks!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 22, 2019)

I just sold a bunch of common flowers for 5 tbt each. Te flowers I sold were:
- red tulip
- red lily
- red rose
- white tulip
- white lily
- white rose

ya I just bumped the minimum selling price for common flowers down oof


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

Just sold a Kaleidoclover for 1,000 TBT!


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Just sold a Kaleidoclover for 1,000 TBT!



Not bad my friend! 

If I counted the amount of collectibles I traded, I definitely paid way more than that technically speaking xD, but this was throughout the event and when it was uncertain how many would be in the wild by the end of it all. Since I traded collectibles predominantly for them and I paid more than what most people would do since I wanted to finish my dream lineup, I don't think my rates would count for pricing guide purposes. lol


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

Just sold twelve common flowers for 5 TBT each!  

-red tulip
-red rose
-red cosmos
-red lily
-white tulip
-white rose
-white cosmos
-white lily
-yellow tulip
-yellow rose
-yellow cosmos
-yellow lily


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 28, 2019)

bump


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 29, 2019)

Has anyone said thread this should be stickied?

Cause I feel it should.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 29, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Has anyone said thread this should be stickied?
> 
> Cause I feel it should.



yes people have, admins say no because its not official.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 29, 2019)

Aw darn, but still a pretty cool guide nonetheless.

I'm curious as to what makes it not official, vs what would make it official.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 29, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Aw darn, but still a pretty cool guide nonetheless.
> 
> I'm curious as to what makes it not official, vs what would make it official.



yeah, im curious too!


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 29, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Aw darn, but still a pretty cool guide nonetheless.
> 
> I'm curious as to what makes it not official, vs what would make it official.





Wildtown said:


> yeah, im curious too!



Since Staff do not want any price guide to have an ultimate say on collectible values and let the community decide on its own, that is why there are no official price guides for collectibles! o/ When it comes to stickied threads, they are usually topics that are helpful to the organization of the forums or topics that can be used continuously for years (like the Town Map post in the New Leaf section). Hope this answers your questions!


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 29, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Since Staff do not want any price guide to have an ultimate say on collectible values and let the community decide on its own, that is why there are no official price guides for collectibles! o/ When it comes to stickied threads, they are usually topics that are helpful to the organization of the forums or topics that can be used continuously for years (like the Town Map post in the New Leaf section). Hope this answers your questions!



yeah, makes sense


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey my friend, I just wanted to report the following sales in recent months that I can remember off the top of my head and doing quick skimming over my shop thread that are worth noting and will provide valuable data for the guide:

- Sold Cake for 150 TBT
- Sold Ice Cream Swirl for 750
- Sold Flea for 175
- Sold Cool Feather for 1,500
- Sold Purple Bat Potion for 325
- Sold all 3 cosmos colors for 15 each
- Sold Frost Easter Egg for 2,000
- Sold Flower Glow Wand for 2,975 (technically speaking since an investor acquired it)
- Sold Pink Roses for 280 and 300 each at different time points
- Sold Waluigi Egg for 675
- Sold Pink Tulips for 350 each
- Sold Lucky for 215
- Sold Pikachu Easter Egg for 700

*EDIT: Also, Sheila bought a Kaleidoclover for 4,700 TBT in your auction! *


----------



## Nougat (Apr 3, 2019)

I am selling Coco for 150TBT & have sold Kaleidoclover at 3500TBT  The others I traded, so can’t really put a price range on that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Hey my friend, I just wanted to report the following sales in recent months that I can remember off the top of my head and doing quick skimming over my shop thread that are worth noting and will provide valuable data for the guide:
> 
> - Sold Cake for 150 TBT
> - Sold Ice Cream Swirl for 750
> ...



Omg, you had a flower glow wand for sale at one point? I missed that!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I am selling Coco for 150TBT & have sold Kaleidoclover at 3500TBT  The others I traded, so can’t really put a price range on that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I definitely did for less than a day! lol If I ever get one in the future, I'll be glad to let you know about it before listing it if you would like one!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 3, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I definitely did for less than a day! lol If I ever get one in the future, I'll be glad to let you know about it before listing it if you would like one!



Any of the wands, really! And the Love Ball or Sweet Feather


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Any of the wands, really! And the Love Ball or Sweet Feather



Sounds good my friend, I definitely will keep you posted for sure!


----------

